# Brass players (wanted!!!)



## Mujician (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi, I'm looking for brass players in the east midlands, near to derby or Nottingham to start a new group. I'm mostly after tenor trombones, and trumpets. Ideally I want to get out and lots of performances so I'm after players of a fairl high standard. PM me if you're interested, thanks


----------

